# Anti-Explosion Fixture



## apollo77 (May 14, 2014)

Need solution to replace 400W Metal Halide Light Fixture M135 by Hubbell-Killark to LED type.
Any advise on wattage and new fixture?


----------



## Optical Inferno (May 15, 2014)

Have a look at Dialight's products. I think they have explosion proof lighting fixtures.


----------

